# Picton...



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

So...How was Picton? Did the weather hold out or did you get hammered with rain Saturday? I'm guessing Today was nice!

How was the course? How were the scores? Did everything go smoothly?

'com'on...we want to know.....


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Picton was good. Course was really nice, not obscenely long shots or hikes. It was well run.

The weather, well... let's say it didn't exactly cooperate! Saturday was fine (albeit hot and humid). Sunday though, it was tough! The trails were extremely slick and nearly impassible in many places. Most people found themselves bushwhacking a few meters up or down from the main trail because it was just too slick to walk on. I'm not aware of there being any injuries but there were certainly PLENTY of hard falls.

All things considered, it was a great shoot!


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Great shoot*

This was a well-run shoot with reasonably placed targets (except for that turkey up the hill - wow, that was intimidating!). Sunday, the climb was so treacherous I found it almost impossible just to stay on my feet...and I didn't always manage it as was evident by my nice clean pants. :embarres: I had lots of fun, but every muscle and bone in my body is saying OUCH today.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Elitegirl said:


> This was a well-run shoot with reasonably placed targets (except for that turkey up the hill - wow, that was intimidating!). Sunday, the climb was so treacherous I found it almost impossible just to stay on my feet...and I didn't always manage it as was evident by my nice clean pants. :embarres: I had lots of fun, but every muscle and bone in my body is saying OUCH today.


Sissy


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

hoody123 said:


> Sissy


Sissy says the guy hobbling around the house complaining about being stiff and sore...hello Pot, my name's Kettle.


----------



## fingerzzz (Mar 2, 2005)

*I had a lot of fun...*

Wow, that was a very interesting event... It was nice on Friday and Saturday and then the rain came... That really made a mess of things.

I think it was a test of endurance as well as archery ability. I know my legs are sore an stiff as well, so don't feel so bad hoody.

I had a great time meeting some of the people on AT as well as meeting some of the other archers from Ontario.

I would also like to thank the people at Crooked Arrow for hosting the event. I think that they did a great job. (I just wish that the two ropes going up and down the hill will be turned into chair lifts for the next time it is held in Picton  )

I look forward to seeing you all at the OAA Fields.

Andrew


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Elitegirl said:


> Sissy says the guy hobbling around the house complaining about being stiff and sore...hello Pot, my name's Kettle.


That's a little to much info


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

*Results*

Preliminary results are on the OAA website. 

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=261&Itemid=167


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Saturday was the most fun I have had in a long time at a 3-D shootRodger you and your crew did a supper job setting up the course in such a short time shots were chalanging but not out of this world for the average shooter like myself I was only able to shoot 1/2 of the Sunday because of a couple of falls not wanting to do any more damage then I came with Please pass on the ATTA BOYS to your volunteers for all the good work


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

H.M. Murdock said:


> That's a little to much info


Oh, you do tempt my dirty little mind...too bad anything I could respond to this message with, would be censored :wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*congrats Elitegirl .....*

good shooting there :thumb:

and wow  btmckay took silver ..... you're shooting great this year bud :thumb:


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks John
Bow is shooting real good for me right now
Course it helps that I was shooting with Xterminator all
weekend. Dave was on fire for sure this weekend.
I just kept shooting for his arrow:wink:
Great tournament tough terrain
Got to shoot/meet with some great people this weekend

Brian


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Elitegirl said:


> Oh, you do tempt my dirty little mind...too bad anything I could respond to this message with, would be censored :wink:


Send it to me in a PM, just leave out the part why hoody is stiff


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Send it to me in a PM, just leave out the part why hoody is stiff



Say that quick and you'll get kicked out of here for sure!


----------

